# Crossovers and Marx Trains Problems



## nchokie (Dec 16, 2011)

I need some ideas and tips on modifying Lionel 45 degree crossovers to accommodate a 1940s Marx 999.

I am primarily a collector and operator of HO models, but I have 3 Marx trains that I use for Christmas and for fun. I am upgrading my current Christmas tree oval to a double oval that uses a Lionel 45 degree crossover to increase the action. I have read that the Marx locos with the fat drive gear is has a problem when negotiating Lionel crossovers and switches. Of course, no one has gone into detail about how to modify them to allow the train through, so I was looking for someone who had tips or has done this. 

I have some ideas of my own:
- Filing down the tracks that the drive gear gets hung up on.
- Adding a homemade spring loaded power point in the middle of the crossover if engine loses power (similar to the Marx 90 degree crossovers)

If anyone can help it, would greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Add a center roller on the tender. Replace the copper with rollers too. A Marx engine has trouble with a 6019 uncoupler track too.


----------



## nchokie (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply T-Man. I know beggars can't be choosers, but adding a roller to the tender is something I am trying to avoid. My Marx train is a complete set in really good condition and since it is from the late 40s, I don't want to alter it if I don't have to. I am more inclined to alter the track. Any thoughts there?

I'm not disregarding your idea, but thoroughly looking at all my option before moving forward.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you may be disappointed with the 45 deg crossing if you modify it for fat wheels. If I remember right, there are guard rails to keep the train from derailing as it goes through the diamond. You will have to remove the guard rails for the fat wheels, and then what happens? Maybe you should get some Marx engines that don't have the fat wheels. Many of the older engines did not have fat wheels.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Maybe, you should stick to Marx track. Some Scout engines have issues with crossovers and switches. I guess it is a matter of how badly you want to run the engine. I am not familiar with the fat wheels. So I can't appreciate the problem or how to solve it.

Marx Trains generate a lot of interest. I threw some information out in the past and ended up spending a few weeks tinkering. It was too time consuming for me so I detoured from the subject. Feel free to step up to show and tell. I still have two engines on the sidelines.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

T, some of the later Marx engines have the drive gear on the wheel the same radius as the flange. This makes the wheels "fat." They won't go through guard rails or frogs on most switches. Marx made some special switches that had a spring loaded piece in the frog that would move down when the fat wheel came through the frog, giving the fat wheel enough room to get through the frog. Only problem was, it didn't work very well. For engines with fat wheels, I recommend the old metal Marx switches, but I don't have a good solution for a 45 deg crossing.


----------



## nchokie (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'm waiting on the 45 crossover to arrive from eBay and once I get the train running over it, I'll visibly be able to assess the issues. I was hunting for some options so that I knew what I was getting into, but I guess I will jump in head first, haha. 

After studying a picture of a 45 crossing, it seem as though you could file down the inner guardrails to allow for the fat wheels (which is what I have heard of people doing). By allowing that wheel to pass through, everything would stay the course (in thoery ...famous last words). I guess this is why Marx never made a 45 degree crossing.


----------



## nchokie (Dec 16, 2011)

I just received my Lionel 45 degree crossover and both my old (1940s) and my newer (1970s) Marx locomotives traversed it perfectly. The guardrails were no problem and just wide enough for the old 999's fat wheels to get through. 

I plan expand more next Christmas with some sidings and a bump and go trolley line. I will post any troubles and solutions regarding Marx trains and various switches when the time comes. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I just checked the operation of a fat wheel Marx loco going through an 022 Lionel O gauge switch. It doesn't work. The fat wheel is too fat.


----------

